# Slicing a Pork Butt



## smoke (Jan 14, 2008)

This morning I hope to slice a pork butt done over the weekend on a meat slicer.  Do you slice with or against the grain of the meat?  Thanks.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 14, 2008)

If you can find the grain in a butt, power to ya! Go against the grain and why may i ask are you doing this?? Is it smoked and to what temp?
Making sammich slices? Can we get pic's?


----------



## smoke (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks folks...your the best.

I like it pulled prefer it chopped thought I'd give it a try slicing it for sandwiches or wraps.  Removed it from the smoker at 170 degrees and let it set...will try photos...still a bit of a novice on that part.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 14, 2008)

You remember what they say "If there's no Q-View did it really happen"?


----------



## smoke (Jan 14, 2008)

Trying the attachment

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&d=1200335905


----------



## smoke (Jan 14, 2008)

Sliced and chopped.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&d=1200336832


----------



## titanfan48 (Jan 14, 2008)

I did my first butt yesterday. I had originally planned on pulling it but it started to get late so sliced it was. The family and I loved it. Only thing wrong was I forgot to take some pics for the Qview.


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 14, 2008)

I like it just as good sliced and chopped some.


----------



## twomill (Jan 14, 2008)

Smoke,  that looks really good.  May I recommend fixing up some of Jeff's sauce.  It goes great on the pulled pork sandwich or just us it on the pork and eat as is.  hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good job smoke. You can also check out this post for finishing sauces. This one is great...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=487


----------



## kookie (Jan 15, 2008)

Very good looking pork butt. Looks tasty.

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't rubberband  (understand).......you like it pulled and chopped, but you sliced it and STILL chopped it........so what was the difference?


----------



## blat (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok, this seems like a reasonable post to ask my question. 

So for the super bowl i smoked a butt and just ran out of time, pulled it from smoker at about it of 145, wrapped in foil with some white wine wine and onions, into oven at 350 took out bout 1 1/2 hours before game and wrapped in a damp towell and into cooler. Did not check temperature but 30 min before game i chopped it and off we went.  It was GREAT, so tender and moist.

Decided to recreate that.  Thinking this would also work better than fully cooked pulled pork for brunswick stew which seems to turn to mush after i simmer in the stew for an hour or so. 

So i put into smoker and cook to...













0208140751.jpg



__ blat
__ Feb 13, 2014






Then i pull from smoker













0208140752.jpg



__ blat
__ Feb 13, 2014






Wrap in a damp towell for an hour or so and when i chop it basically came out like when i cook to around 200.













0208141005.jpg



__ blat
__ Feb 13, 2014






So anyway, is it more like 165 the temperature i am looking for to chop? Do you still rest in the cooler an hour or so?


----------



## urbotrimmm (Feb 13, 2014)

My pork butt opinion.  Pork butt can be SAFELY eaten at 145 degrees.  The reason you cook it to 195-200 is that it takes that temp to make it tender enough to pull.  If you try to pull it at 180-185 it will be too tough.  At 145-150 pork is sooooooo juicy and tender enough to chop, slice and above all, eat!


----------



## blat (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks urbo...

So do you rest it before chopping or chop as soon as you pull from smoker?

blat


----------



## urbotrimmm (Feb 14, 2014)

You rest all meat 20 minutes this allows it to reabsorb the liquids.  If you cut it immediately juices will run leaving meat dry and a lot of flavor lost


----------



## reinhard (Feb 14, 2014)

IMG_0009.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2014






To the original poster as to where to slice a pork butt here is a pic i have that may show you.  In this pic i am in the process of taking the bone out so y ou can see that flap on top.  I eventualy boned this butt out for buckboard bacon but it can show you the direction of where to slice it.  The side facing you on this pic is the direction you slice it.  This "long"  end is the proper side to slice a pork butt.  This is how we cut pork steaks for the counter [when i was still working] in the meat shop.  You do not slice from the narrow end.  Now, it makes no difference once you reach the internal to pull it of course. This is mainly for if you cut a pork steak with a saw, or if boneless with a knife.  Reinhard


----------



## blat (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry Reinhard, I caused you to reply to a 6 year old post, guess I should have started a new topic instead of hijacking this one.

blat


----------



## reinhard (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL!! didn't even check the date.  No problem.  Reinhard


----------

